# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Sammy Sosa is this due to gear?

## bigguyz09

Picture 2 where he is much darker is from 6 months ago, and the first picture is from just recently....do you think this is from the roids he took? Just thought this is was interesting. Thoughts?

----------


## xnotoriousx

Looks like he bleached his skin like michael jackson did

----------


## CMonkey

WTF!!....Those have to be doctored. Maybe he wants to be like Mike, Jackson that is.

----------


## MuscleScience

Vitiligo maybe???

----------


## elpropiotorvic

maybe flash and fotoshop ...

----------


## powerful intelligent

i think that is a manipulated picture. Unless you have a skin condition I really doubt someone can brighten their complexion. If it was possible more black actresses and actors would use it.

----------


## BgMc31

He admitted to bleaching his skin.

----------


## Kratos

He looked better with darker skin...what's worse then racial stereotypes is when minorities buy into them, that's when they are truely damaging.

----------


## Noles12

He was going through a "skin rejuvenation process" not bleaching.
It cause his face to be much lighter

----------


## Kratos

> He was going through a "skin rejuvenation process" not bleaching.
> It cause his face to be much lighter


bullshit, he says it's skin cream, and no such cream exist to lighten skin. Plus he won't say what he's using.

I'm sure his green contact lenses are eyeball rejuvenation

----------


## Skully44420

i really don't see why people would even want to lighten their skin? it just don't look right.

----------


## BgMc31

> He looked better with darker skin...what's worse then racial stereotypes is when minorities buy into them, that's when they are truely damaging.


*EXACTLY...see there are some things we agree about, Kratos! LOL!!!*




> bullshit, he says it's skin cream, and no such cream exist to lighten skin. Plus he won't say what he's using.
> 
> I'm sure his green contact lenses are eyeball rejuvenation


*F*CKIN HILARIOUS, BROTHA!!!lol!!!*

----------


## -Ender-

> Picture 2 where he is much darker is from 6 months ago, and the first picture is from just recently....*do you think this is from the roids he took?* Just thought this is was interesting. Thoughts?


To answer your question:
NO.

----------


## zaggahamma

he wants to look like the original baseball juicer jose

----------


## DrHealth

NO it was not from the gear he took! He was detoxing his liver with IV Glutathione. One of the side "effects" of glutathione is the whitening of your skin. Well glutathione detoxes the liver like none other. It will restore you liver to full health in a matter of days depending on how much you take. He must of took LARGE AMOUNTS in a short period of time. He didn't Bleach his skin.

----------


## zaggahamma

> NO it was not from the gear he took! He was detoxing his liver with IV Glutathione. One of the side "effects" of glutathione is the whitening of your skin. Well glutathione detoxes the liver like none other. It will restore you liver to full health in a matter of days depending on how much you take. He must of took LARGE AMOUNTS in a short period of time. He didn't Bleach his skin.


a surprise bump of a forgotten thread

interesting nonetheless

----------


## DrHealth

> a surprise bump of a forgotten thread
> 
> interesting nonetheless


The reason I chimed in on this is because I use Injectable Glutathione. We actually prescribe it. It is used for heavy metal detoxing and for Parkinson Disease. Also MS. In the Philippines, they used it for skin whitening.

----------


## spywizard

so, the opposite of MT2

----------


## redz

Looks like he was going for the Michael Jackson look.

----------


## DrHealth

> Looks like he was going for the Michael Jackson look.



That's Funny!!!

----------


## DrHealth

> so, the opposite of MT2


Are you referring to Melatonin??

----------


## l2elapse

> Are you referring to Melatonin??


Melanotan...

----------

